# Firefox Dev-Tools (F12)



## jemand anders (10. April 2018)

Hallo,

irgendwann war es mal möglich, dass man in Firefox aufzeichnen konnte, welche Events bei Click auf irgendetwas gezogen haben.
Geht das nicht mehr, oder bin ich zu doof, das zu finden?
Bei einigen HTML-Elementen sehe ich zwar ein [ev] am Ende der Zeile, aber bei vielen Elementen fehlt das.
Ich will wissen, welche Funktion auf Klick bei einem Element ausgeführt wird, weil ich da eine Bedingung einbauen will. Es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Bootstrap-Funktion.

Gruß


----------



## basti1012 (11. April 2018)

es gibt in opera und firefox doch die Entwicklerwerzeuge. Die könnten dir da doch bestimmt auch bei helfen


----------



## bofh1337 (11. April 2018)

Es gibt auch noch "Firefox Quantum Developer",- da laufen auch noch Erweiterungen wie "Tabmix Plus" drin.

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/


----------

